# pic request.... stripped out r32 gtr interior



## skylinelee (Aug 5, 2002)

any stripped out interior pics from r32 gtr please..
i wanna see what you've done with any wires,cables to the rear. anyone taken the sound deadening out under the carpets ?
im getting mine fully painted in and out. just having dash,2 buckets and weld in cage. no carpets or trim.
show me what ya got............
cheers
lee


----------



## P3RV3RT (Aug 2, 2005)

Its very simple tbo Lee

Theres the main loom which runs under the drivers seat and into the boot via driver side rear arch. On the other side is the rear wiper washer jet tube.

So realy its just a case of stripping out the washer jet tube and you can leave the main loom where it is.

As for removing the sound deadening its your choice, once all the interior is stripped the noise levels are suprisingly louder! The stones or anything that hits the underneith can give you a shoch sumtimes LOL


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/93190-taisan-replica-track-car.html

there are some pics there Lee, like P3RV3RT said leave the main loom alone. I made a fire wall over the rear seat panel but don't have any pics of it


Smokey


----------



## M SKinner (Feb 19, 2007)

Im in the process of doing mine. Taken everything out but I dont yet know what im gonna do about wire routing


----------



## skylinelee (Aug 5, 2002)

cheers john...
i just wanted to move the loom for paintng then re-fit. looks like sunday is sound deadening removal day...lol
baz
yeh i'll just take out the rear washer stuff on the pass side as i wont need it.
are the carbon lightweight bonnets much diff to the standard one ? weight wise.
cheers


----------



## M SKinner (Feb 19, 2007)

Removing the deadening is a PAIN.

Took me and a friend 2 days to do most of it.


----------



## skylinelee (Aug 5, 2002)

Hi Matt
what did you use ? any tips.
cheers
lee


----------



## lightspeed (Jul 11, 2002)

I've used an old wide flat bladed screwdriver (no sharp edges) and finished off with white spirit to remove sound deadening in the past.

Been removing old underseal today and bought some great plastic scrapers in B&Q that don't damage the paint underneath.


----------



## M SKinner (Feb 19, 2007)

I used wood chisels. You shouldnt really need a hammer so damaging the floor is not such a risk


----------



## infamous_t (Jul 9, 2007)

Dry ice makes the job ALOT easier


----------



## Dynamix (Nov 1, 2007)

Yes Dry ice makes a 2 day job into a few hour job, just make sure the room is well ventilated and you use proper protection..


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

I stripped my R32 interior and caged her aswell, I would've taken some pics but she's loaded with parts from the engine bay at the mo as she's getting a makeover


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

I have mine stripped  will try and get some pics up at the weekend for you mate.
As everyone says srtipping the sound deadening is a pain, (used a heat gun and wooden spatulas) then as Al said finished off with white spirits, (be careful though a dangerous combination of heat and combustable liquids!).
I love the results, its just so simple. Left the loom where it was as said by everyone else.
Theres also this weird seam sealant stuff in certain areas, (around small metal plates mostly) which i used a wire drill attachment to tidy up a bit as it seems to be pretty much slapped on in some places.
Will post pics as soon as I take some.
Cheers
Bob


----------



## P3RV3RT (Aug 2, 2005)

Most of sound deadening will come of with a chissel/scrapper easily enough, mine did.

Lee, Have a look on the Top Secret website, Im sure they tell you the weight of their bonnets. Its about 4kgs from memory.
You dont save that much just from the bonnet but every little helps and you get the added bonus of having some vents on the aftermarket ones


----------



## markr32gtr (Dec 2, 2008)

Anyone on the site got more pics of this beast interior and engine bay :thumbsup:


----------



## sp1 (Apr 21, 2008)

what this car? 
YouTube - TWOOGLE 32 GTR Ignition DVD feature


----------



## Taiquri (Jan 15, 2007)

skylinelee said:


> Hi Matt
> what did you use ? any tips.
> cheers
> lee


I have used hot air blower (i think that is correct name in english) + piece of metal to take that bitum off. It is easy&fast way =)


----------



## felixy69 (Jan 4, 2006)

we call them heat gun here in Canada and USA !
or you can use dry ice too


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

*Mine*

Sorry not as good pics as i thought! 
















Will get some more up soon, but you can see the look im after with my dash and stripped out interior! :chuckle:

bob


----------



## Totalburnout (May 15, 2005)

Holy mother of god! 
Fourtoes, that is looking superb!


----------



## skylinelee (Aug 5, 2002)

cheers guys... ive gone with the heat gun method......... pissball, couple of hours and then a good wipe/clean with thinners and its off..... 
bob,
what you done to your dash? flocked or is it actually covered with summat ? can they flock in black ?
thanks
lee


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

skylinelee said:


> cheers guys... ive gone with the heat gun method......... pissball, couple of hours and then a good wipe/clean with thinners and its off.....
> bob,
> what you done to your dash? flocked or is it actually covered with summat ? can they flock in black ?
> thanks
> lee


Hey Lee yeh its flocked! It actually is black buddy, its just the way the light catches it in the pic!
:thumbsup:
Bob


----------



## skylinelee (Aug 5, 2002)

oh yeh
do i need to keep the vent trunking that goes under centre console into back footwells ?
ive taken it out as i dont really want it in, will it make any difference if its out ?
lee


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Who are you talking to Lee? if me i dont have mine in either!
You get whatever you want flocked, as much or as little as you want!

bob


----------



## skylinelee (Aug 5, 2002)

talking to anyone who listen's bob.................lol
would the flocking cover any marks on dash where stuff has been screwed on by the dummy ex owner?....haha
where u get yours done? or are you clever and done it yourself ? price? pm if ya want mate
lee


----------



## Taiquri (Jan 15, 2007)

skylinelee said:


> cheers guys... ive gone with the heat gun method......... pissball, couple of hours and then a good wipe/clean with thinners and its off.....
> bob,
> what you done to your dash? flocked or is it actually covered with summat ? can they flock in black ?
> thanks
> lee




:thumbsup:


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

skylinelee said:


> talking to anyone who listen's bob.................lol
> would the flocking cover any marks on dash where stuff has been screwed on by the dummy ex owner?....haha
> where u get yours done? or are you clever and done it yourself ? price? pm if ya want mate
> lee


Hey Lee yeh it will cover up marks like scratches etc, but you should get holes etc as flat as you can maybe sand down and fill the holes before flocking.
It cost about 250 notes (but i delivered and picked it up) for all of the dash and associated parts.
Got it done here they do allot of UK rally team cars.
Thomas & Vines Ltd - UK's premier electrostatic flock coating company
Let me know if you need any more info buddy.

bob


----------



## markr32gtr (Dec 2, 2008)

sp1 said:


> what this car?
> YouTube - TWOOGLE 32 GTR Ignition DVD feature



thats it :thumbsup:


----------

